# Some of my PREDATORS...



## AQUASAUR

So, here is one of my new topicsâ€¦about a kind of Fishes, Whose Iâ€™m in love latelyâ€¦THE PREDATORS! 
This is the first Member of my Predators Collection - *Florida Spotted Gar*
Here is only 7-8 cm. big, but what youâ€™ll say about its Jawâ€¦








ENLOY!


----------



## Racingfish

VERY NICE GAR.... I use to have gars, and bichirs... they are AWSOME...

congrats to you for having such a nice looking gar.

be carefull with your water quality otherwise it will start to have a curved spine...


----------



## herny

wow cool how big is he and what do you feed


----------



## SinisterKisses

Sooooo jealous...I want a gar very badly! He looks great.


----------



## michaels14

gars are fun and I have tryed have ing them with cichlids but I was tired of them eating the cichlids


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you, mates!

So,here are the most popular names of the next my Predator:
*Ctenolucius Hujeta,Gar Characin,Silver Gar, Hujeta Pike Characin, Slant-nosed Gar...*



















But I was impressed of one other synonym name -* "Freshwater Barracuda" *

This is a pic, for compares, of real Marine Barracuda, which I had shoot in the public aquarium:










and before you say: This Guy is harmless than this real saltwater Predatorâ€¦
just take a look at his GREAT appetite, being only a few months old:


----------



## AQUASAUR

Here is a little update of my* Florida Spotted Gars.*
Hope, youâ€™ll find the â€œlittleâ€


----------



## eL Chupy

AQUASAUR said:


> Here is a little update of my* Florida Spotted Gars.*


  WOW... that is an awesome pic


----------



## Deeda

Beautiful fish. The clarity of your tanks is awesome & you did an excellent job photographing your fish. Congratulations.


----------



## canart

Hey Hristo....those are AMAZING pics!!!          
I was not here for awhile but you last sets of pics are simply awesome.... :thumb: :thumb:
Letahl jaws...perfect action shot!


----------



## cuddlefish

Hristo, those are fantastic images!

Thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## BlackShark11k

WOW! Those pics are incredible!!! Especially that gar yawning shot!


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you, folks!
Glad to see you again here, Robert


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR

are they expensive and do they grow big?


----------



## Keeferd

check out my Predator


----------



## AQUASAUR

How BIG!?... They are a dozen of specimensâ€¦
Take a look at these pics, which some other friends had linking me:
http://faculty.evansville.edu/ck6/bstud/hugegar.html


----------



## AQUASAUR

Hey, Folksâ€¦You didnâ€™t take this my Guy serious, isnâ€™t it !?
But there were only 2 Â½ months, since my last pic aboutâ€¦ 
and take a look how Those *â€œFreshwater Barracudaâ€*


----------



## fishman9809

any more pics? My favorite of your predators is the Florida Gars, they are amazing!!!


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you mate!
About Those â€œMonsterâ€


----------



## cuddlefish

Polypterus Ornatipinnis!

I cheated by checking the file name. 

stunning capture!


----------



## Jasoncham2003

Gars remind me of Crocodiles with fins........Amazing fish!


----------



## AQUASAUR

Yes, The Polypterus Ornatipinnis is the most BEAUTIFUL Bichir, though ! :thumb:


----------



## AQUASAUR

Before continue with more Bichirs seriesâ€¦I like to share ones, 
which I had try to render a kind of â€œArtâ€


----------



## Decoder

Hi Hristo your photos define aquatic photography :thumb: I wonder if keeping DOF small is your choice or is it a limitation of your equipment?


----------



## Fishbguy

omg...I LOVE the butterflys..some of my favorite fish.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thanks!
Yes, taking Macro Close us shots...and trying to accent on some concrete details... :idea:
I prefer the opened aperture, what's mean not deeper DOF !

So, hereâ€™s one, more natural looking shotâ€¦


----------



## Desi&lt;3

Love them!

More pictures :drooling: opcorn:


----------



## CDMOK

You ever cease to amaze me, Hristo.

I truly do hope you make a living from such a talent.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you, folks!

So, one more...
Not much good focus on this Pantodon Pairâ€¦but interesting moment, thoughâ€¦


----------



## Desi&lt;3

They look GREAT!
I love the pair, they look great together!


----------



## Bearfan

Keeferd, pic isn't working.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Sorry for my bad English...  but what is "Keeferd" ?
And which are the problems pics exactly?


----------



## AQUASAUR

Hi, just one shot from tonightâ€¦
One of my new Predatorsâ€¦still young, but Handsome oneâ€¦isnâ€™t it?


----------



## AQUASAUR

And a couple snap shots from tonightâ€¦


----------



## bac3492

I cant imagine keeping gar. When i go bass fishing on the Saint Johns or catfishing. I hate them so much. Biggest pains.


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt

Aquasaur, those last couple of pictures are just AMAZING. What cam are you using, and how were those last ones taken?

Greetz, 
Koen


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thanks!
Koen, my camera is CANON 350D.
The most of my shots I made with EF 50 mm/f2.5 Compact-Macro lens
+ Two External Flashes - Canon Speedlite 580EX situated over the tank, 
wires connected with the camera in â€œmasterâ€


----------



## Idealconcepts

Very nice fish and pics. You have some awesome photographic skills :thumb: , I'm still learning. You are shooting in RAW format I assume?


----------



## AQUASAUR

*Looking for the Preyâ€¦*


----------



## NorthShore

Excellent photos, Hristo! Well done!


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you, Gerry!


----------



## chapman76

Your pictures are always great! Fish is crystal clear and there doesn't even look like there is any water.


----------



## AQUASAUR

*Hey, My Friends, I want to wish you All - MERRY CHRISTMAS and HAPPY HOLIDAYS!*


----------



## Thorin83

Pretty ones!

Merry Christmas


----------



## Lalib

yea if anyone wants my gar please come to my house and take it haha. im sick of that prick biting me when i do water changes :x


----------



## AQUASAUR

So, a little update with one of my new Predators:

*Boulengerella maculata*


----------



## newbiechick

Absolutely incredible....I would love to see full tank shots.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Hey, Folks, how about this fire-breathing Dragon?

*Freshwater Moray Eel *


----------



## mlancaster

Hi *AQUASAUR*,

Great shots; thank you for sharing.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Heinzy

Great looking gars, nice quality pics too.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you, Folks!


----------



## AQUASAUR

A little update with this unique prehistoric creature:

*Pantodon Buchholzi - African Butterfly fish *


----------



## Guest

these are all in the same tank? haha!

they are absolutely amazing man, great tank/s! :thumb:


----------



## Mr.Dempsey

Stunning fish great job :thumb:


----------



## AQUASAUR

phister said:


> these are all in the same tank? haha!
> 
> they are absolutely amazing man, great tank/s! :thumb:


Yeah,They couldn't be for sure in one same tank...


----------



## Husnain

Wow...


----------



## AQUASAUR

AQUASAUR said:


> phister said:
> 
> 
> 
> these are all in the same tank? haha!
> 
> they are absolutely amazing man, great tank/s! :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah,They couldn't be for sure in one same tank...
Click to expand...

Lol, yes, absolutely for sure! And all these Predators fishes I had keep through the last 6 years, not in one same time! :wink:


----------



## AQUASAUR

*Merry Christmas, Dear Friends and Best Wishes for a Happy New Year!*


----------



## ramcrazy

Any chance we could get a couple of shots of the tanks. Those are some unbelievable pics!! Keep up the great work!


----------



## AQUASAUR

*Again one more shot of mine became the cover of the TFH Magazine(February issue' 2013):*









*Silver Arowana*









Here is the link to download the photo in bigger/desktop resolution:
http://www.tfhmagazine.com/images/COVER_T0213_1920.jpg


----------



## metricliman

Nice aro! How big is he?


----------



## Joe.Lemm

WOW!

These fish, pictures, and aquascapes look incredible! You do a very good job of making it look like the picture is taken in a crystal clear lake or river, it looks like your tanks just go on forever!

Do you still have the florida gars? I bet they are massive by now.

Also, how big is the FW Moray eel and what are its tank mates?

Thanks!
Joe


----------



## live bait

ME_AND_GREENTERROR said:


> are they expensive and do they grow big?


They're relatively inexpensive, they like live food, they grow big, and they are in all the canals around your town.


----------



## AQUASAUR

*Gobioides broussonnetii *









*Gobioides broussonnetii close up*


----------



## Als49

Amazing pics and scary fish! I love your tank tank. It's very unique with those fish! :thumb:

I'm curious if you have FTS of your tank?


----------

